
All premium WordPress themes looks the same - Prelc
https://www.proteusthemes.com/blog/wordpress-themes-look-the-same-consultpress-consulting/
======
anngrant
Cannot actually agree! I have recently discovered a perfect WordPress theme
that looks absolutely different. Here is actually the link -
[https://www.templatemonster.com/wordpress-
themes/monstroid2....](https://www.templatemonster.com/wordpress-
themes/monstroid2.html) . It’s highly customisable offering a simple drag&drop
interface.

